# new setup for my G.rosea pictures desert theme



## baltazar (Nov 14, 2010)

*new setup for my G.rosea pictures, desert theme habitat*

i used Zoo Med clay for substrate some dry grass and a Peak A View Burrow by T Rex. the habitat is going to represent the atacama desert in southern peru and northern chile. hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## EndlessForms (Nov 14, 2010)

nice! you may be another with talents in the lost art of designing terrariums...

i want to redesign my rosea enclosure also...mainly because i don't like the setup i have now lol it's kind thrown together...


----------

